# 2012 Deer Pics



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Anyone have pictures of the deer they shot during rifle season this year? I went without a tag again, maybe next year.

Post em up!!


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

He's not a monster, but it is my first buck, and im just happy to get a tag and fill the freezer


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Good Job. He should be very tasty.........


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's mine from this year. He is my biggest to date. He was also sick with EHD so his body was really small and he was just skin and bones but still a decent rack.


----------



## captboatwrench (Sep 10, 2011)

nice deer!
congrats to both of you!


----------



## bigE (Feb 2, 2011)

2012 Buck near Napoleon taken by my Father in Law. The 10 pointer got away... I failed to fill my doe tag. Had a great time anyway.


----------



## bigE (Feb 2, 2011)

...oh yeah, the deer my Father in Law shot was easy to track.


----------



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

Muley buck I shot this weekend out in western Nodak.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

No luck for me so far. If I had a doe tag I coulda have had dozens of them, but a decent buck has eluded me so far. I can't get out today, but plan on spending the whole day hunting tomorrow, so hopefully I"ll be able to get something.


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

I got lucky on opening day SW of Bismarck. Gross score 165


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That is an awesome buck. Was that one side broken off or did it get injured some how? Because imagine what the score would have been if it was a matching side  . But still one heck of a great deer.....once in a lifetime type buck. Congrats.


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Chuck-it was broken. Yeah....he'd be a Booner if it wasn't broken. Sucks, but still a great buck. I got lucky.


----------



## DeadEyeDanO (Nov 20, 2012)

I have sOme but cant figure out how to put them on. I have an i-phone 4 tryin to get them from my camera roll to the reply box. Anybody who knows how, can u help please.


----------



## Janfgice (Jun 12, 2013)

congrats to both of you!


----------



## Hornetfan (Jun 15, 2009)

got my 2012 buck kill on video, check it out oh and a hog the night before.


----------

